# Razr won't receive texts



## dennhop (Jul 17, 2011)

Just got my Droid Razr yesterday, and went ahead and rooted it, and installed the Axiom ICS ROM on it. Everything seems to be working ok, except for one thing. I've been using Handcent SMS for a while now, on my Droid OG, Thunderbolt, and installed it on the Razr. The problem I'm having is no matter what I do, I can't get the Razr to receive texts while using Handcent. I've messed with it for several hours now, deinstalled Handcent, and it seemed to work ok, so I reinstalled it, and started receiving texts on Handcent for a bit. However, I woke up this morning, and couldn't receive texts. I can send them fine, but they won't come in. Any ideas?


----------

